# Video of my Steam Engine



## Jack (Aug 20, 2007)

I have.


----------



## rake60 (Aug 20, 2007)

If you like you can email to me and I will host it Jack


----------



## tattoomike68 (Aug 20, 2007)

I like Youtube too. It turns it to a flash that imbeds good.


----------



## 1Kenny (Aug 21, 2007)

It worked for me. That is a fine looking engine, Jack.


----------



## rake60 (Aug 21, 2007)

Works here too.
Nice looking engine Jack!


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice model engine Jack. 
Now you have the taste for bringing things to life, hopefully a lot more to follow.

John


----------



## Cedge (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice looking little engine, Jack. I like the antique quality it has.

Steve


----------



## rake60 (Aug 22, 2007)

Another great looking and running engine Jack.
Keep sharing those videos!

Rick


----------



## 1Kenny (Aug 23, 2007)

Jack,

That is a neet little engine and it sounds very good.


----------

